# Possible Explanations for Feather Loss



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Possible Explanations for Feather Loss



> Every now and then you may find your coop and yard littered with feathers. There can be several reasons for this, some of which are perfectly normal. Since chickens go through processes in which they lose old feathers and replace them with new ones, it is not always necessary to panic. Even if it does sometimes seem like the feather loss is so extreme that a whole chicken may have been lost to a predator, a quick head count will ease your mind. Once you are certain all head are present and...


Read more about this article here...


----------

